
How to correctly ask a customer how much they are willing to pay - alfahad
https://theunconventional.blog/how-to-survey-product-pricing/
======
alfahad
Pricing can make or break your startup. You either price too low and limit
your runway, or price too high and limit your growth. I recently wrote an
article on a technique that has worked for several startups I have coached
throughout the years, with a downloadable survey and worksheet.

Let me know your thoughts!

------
paketa
Eating lunch in San Francisco (SoMa) has really warped my brain. My answers to
those four questions were way off the chart.

